# Mens Bib short help



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I saw a pair of all black bib shorts with I guess dimples or some sort of honeycomb pattern. They resembled the Castelli bibs with this tech but weren't castelli. On the right leg I believe it said vortex and on the upper back panel center t seemed to be what looked like a rubber heart logo in black. Can't seem to find them anywhere on the net. Anyone know who makes these bib shorts ?? They looked really comfortable.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Possibly "Voler" instead of "Vortex" ?

USA Made Cycling Apparel - Premium Quality, Road, MTB, and Tri

I have a couple of pair of their black label (supposedly their top of the line). I absolutely love the fit and comfort of them, but for me, their chamois isn't suitable for a long day in the saddle.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for response but definitely not voler. The whole bib short was made of the aero dimpled material. Seemed to be seem less as well.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Castelli "Vortex Generator"?

I just did a google search for 'dimpled skin suit' and this was the first link.

Sky's 'vortex generator' skinsuits questioned by Tour rivals but permitted by commissaires | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

sorry seamless LOL. I am thinking they might have been custom


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

There was definitely a rubber type logo on the upper back of the shorts that resembled a heart shape. Not sure I have ever seen that logo on cycling shorts.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

These have a honeycomb pattern

https://www.pactimo.com/collections...ucts/summit-stratos-12-hour-cycling-bibs-mens


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Those are close but the ones I saw were solid black with absolutely no seams. They looked so comfortable I need to find out where to get them. LOL Thanks for the response though. Maybe I'll run into those riders again and this time I will ask. LOL


----------



## GammaDriver (Jul 6, 2007)

Let us know if you find out.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Rubber heart logo...possibly Pissei. Maybe mistook it for Cuore logo?


----------

